# 27 year old Experianced Business Graduate looking for job in Lisbon



## kate1980 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi I am a 27-year-old Business Graduate with various sales, marketing, research, and customer service experience looking for a full time position in Lisbon.
I have searched usual job sites and have e-mailed companies directly but to no avail.
Would welcome any advice or job offers more than welcome 

Many thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

kate - welcome to the expat forum. I copied your post to the Classified Wanted section.

Are you trying to find a job before going to Portugal? And do you speak Portuguese? From what I've read elsewhere on this forum, not being in the country and not speaking the language are two of the biggest hurdles to finding work.


----------



## kate1980 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hiya, Unfortunatly I do not speak Portugues.
I was living in portugal before and was teaching English, however I was forced to return to England as I was not earning enough to fully support myself so was using up my savings. There is only so long you can do that for!

Now I am looking to return, I have accomodation but need to find a job first before I return.

Thanks for pasting me into the classifieds.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Check out Expresso and Público newspapers sites.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Paramonte, welcome to the forum. Post a hello in the Introductions section so others will know you're here and have a chance to meet you.


----------



## kate1980 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Paramont - will defo check out the sites


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> Hi Paramonte, welcome to the forum. Post a hello in the Introductions section so others will know you're here and have a chance to meet you.



Hi Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin, will do that now...oops can´t find the Introduction Section...


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Here you go: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/introductions

Come say hello!


----------

